# Pig hunting at night



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there an economical (cheap) way to bow hunt pigs at night over a feeder as far lights are concerned? Will they avoid lights at a feeder? Sorry, I'm new to this and have an opprotunity to stick some pigs and want to be successful wothout breaking the bank....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Home depot has a solar light that is $20.00 that works good. I'll see if I can get some pics. We used wood screw and put them about 10ft in a tree.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

This one. $15.00


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Thanks*



devil1824 said:


> Home depot has a solar light that is $20.00 that works good. I'll see if I can get some pics. We used wood screw and put them about 10ft in a tree.


Devil1824 this is what I was thinking about but didn't know if it would be worth the effort. Thanks for your help....I will try this and post any results. Hopefully dead pig pictures!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Miles, you have access to red LED lights. Hang a couple under the feeder just so that you can see movement when they show up. When you are ready to shoot, flip the switch on your brighter red LEDs that you have mounted on your hat or hanging from a limb above you. 
Before LEDs were popular, we used to use this same method with flashlights and Qbeams. We would put red covers on both and they worked like a charm!


----------



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

Where abouts in NW Houston are you shooting pigs? I have a spot in Simonton.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

We go to home dept and buy the 3 pack of led headlights for 10 or 15 bucks

turn all three on to red, attach to feeder legs or surronding tree branches...give you plenty of light and those things will run forever on batteries


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

I use Texas Boar Light 3watt red. 

Also made a wood cross with wire so I can hang it on trees and other stuff. 

It freeked me out the first time using it however. I saw a set of red eyes looking at me and it got closer and closer. I had a 30-30 lever gun as a back-up and was about to make that thing sound like a full auto, when it got to 30yards it was a baby doe :biggrin: 

They work well!!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Its hard for me to see the outline of my peep at night no matter how lit up the target is. I need a light shining down on my peep or over my shoulder to really make a good shot. 
Now that deer season is over and the woods are clearing out they should start showing themselves in the daylight more......Either way, good luck!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

NOFNSUZIES- Do you have a light on your sights? 

What size peep do you have?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

enlarge the heck out of the peep, i run a 3/16" peep for hog hunting. I was hunting hogs in the 90's with qbeams and dimmer switches near luling. Awesome place for pigs. just set the solar light up and let it run every night the pigs will get used to it in a few days and it will work just fine.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

railbird said:


> enlarge the heck out of the peep, i run a 3/16" peep for hog hunting. I was hunting hogs in the 90's with qbeams and dimmer switches near luling. Awesome place for pigs. just set the solar light up and let it run every night the pigs will get used to it in a few days and it will work just fine.


Thats what I was getting at Railbird!!

Enlarge the peep or get rid of it.

:biggrin:


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

We just put 3 of these on one of our deer feeders. They are super bright and not very expensive. They are very bright! We have them hooked to a photocell and a lawn tractor battery. We have a very expensive winter wheat field that is over run with Axis deer so this has helped to get rid of some of them. They are not spooked by the green led's. We have been calling it the alien deer feeder.

http://www.elusivewildlife.com/index.php?section=1


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

TunaTango said:


> NOFNSUZIES- Do you have a light on your sights?
> 
> What size peep do you have?


Yea I have a light on my sites and a pretty darn big peep. I mainly just use the light on my site for when i'm hunting pop-ups.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

TunaTango said:


> Thats what I was getting at Railbird!!
> 
> Enlarge the peep or get rid of it.
> 
> :biggrin:


Not sure what that means, but I guess i'm just not so dedicated to night hunting pigs to set my bow up around it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually you souldn't have to look for your peep, it should be set up so as when you draw its >>>>there<<<< IMO you should only need lites on your pins or a well lit target, have you checked into a laser??...WW


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> Actually you souldn't have to look for your peep, it should be set up so as when you draw its >>>>there<<<< IMO you should only need lites on your pins or a well lit target, have you checked into a laser??...WW


Ha. No lasers for me. Like I said, I guess I just don't care enough about it. I kill plenty of pigs in the day. Sorry I couldn't be more help to you Miles2fish, and sorry your thread got sideways. Update us on your success!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

they sell a peep with a glowing ring around it. I'll look for a link to it.

Those solar charged yard lights are very cheap. but if you are really needing to light things up check out a Laser Designator.

http://www.lasergenetics.com/

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/peeps-hawk-c-54_459.html


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Checkout www.sniperhawglights.com I know afew guys that have and swear by them thinking of getting one my self. They are made in Texas.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Practice on a target before hunting animals, it's much different at night.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

hear is a light I just built for the same thing. I am still needing a 12v photocell but it lights up plenty for bow hunting. I also just orderd this green led flashlight and mount to attach to a gun or a bow hopefully it works well. I have orderd some flashlights from them before and been happy so far.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...2-green-led-flashlight-1-18650-2-cr123a-20331
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-75-inch-flashlight-and-laser-universal-gun-mount-5819
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/pressure-switch-for-ultrafire-c2-flashlight-55cm-coiled-cable-12895


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I just made one of these for just that.
Here is a price list of what I can build these for
Ammo Can $7.00, lights $9.00, Battery $17.00, Photocell $16.00, solar panel $25.00, Wire, connectors and silicone $3.00.

I also ordered one of these to mount on my bow or rifle total cost under $20
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...2-green-led-flashlight-1-18650-2-cr123a-20331
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-75-inch-flashlight-and-laser-universal-gun-mount-5819
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/pressure-switch-for-ultrafire-c2-flashlight-55cm-coiled-cable-12895


----------

